# Looking for Interest--Fullmetal Alchemist (using Mutants and Masterminds)



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!

One night when I was probably not getting enough sleep reading the Mutants and Masterminds book while FMA was on the TV in the background, a spark for a great adventure randomly popped into my head.  Just for fun, I started creating characters and storyline, and now I'm itching to try it out.  So the question is, would anyone like to play a game in the world of FMA using the Mutants and Masterminds system?  Knowledge of M&M is not really crucial at all, but knowledge of FMA is very helpful.  I'll be weaving in interesting complications and intrigue to make for an interesting storyline and world in which to interact.  There is also some level of secrecy, and in lieu of my usual favourites, SBLOCKs, I think this time I'll go with PMs and e-mails to keep the main adventure thread nice and happy looking.

So just chime in if you think you would like to play in something like this.  I have six pregen characters (including Al, Clara/Psyren, Rose, and Selim Bradley), and there's a few more I'd be willing to make if people really wanted to play them (including Fletcher Tringham).  I'll give more details if it looks like people want to play.  Otherwise, I'll just save it for my Face to Face group.

Cheers!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmm, looks like interest here isn't very high--30 views, no replies.  Well, I'll leave this thread up just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

Hm, don't know a thing about M&M except that it's inspred some really cool art from Aquana, and that it might be interesting to play.  However FMA is one of my favorite uses of audio-visual media ever.  When would this take place?  I haven't seen the movie yet see, so I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2006)

I've never played M&M, but would be willing to learn (I don't have the book, though).

I have watched most of the FMA series, up to episode 23 or so, have both of the video games, and am starting on the manga. Haven't seen the movie or the rest of the series yet, though. I would be interested, but I'm not sure of my ability to RP one of the main characters of the series...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

DL--this wouldn't spoil the movie, as I haven't seen that yet either (unless I somehow predict the movie or something)

GFA--this _would_ spoil the rest of the series for you.  The movie will too, actually.  If you've only watched up to Heart of Steel, then you don't know a lot of the major plot twists yet.  The manga is actually different from the show, so it isn't likely to help.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2006)

Hrm, then I think I will bow out until I am able to get my hands on the rest of the anime series. Thanks for the spoiler warning - I thought that some of those names in your OP didn't sound familiar, just thought I might have forgotten them. I like the series enough that I still want it a surprise.  

Sounds interesting though - good luck!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm the boat as above: No M&M, but seen FMA all the way through (no movie yet, though I know its details). Its been a bit, so I would have to familiarize myself with some of those names, but I can say I am _interested_. _Committed_ requires more info.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm the boat as above: No M&M, but seen FMA all the way through (no movie yet, though I know its details). Its been a bit, so I would have to familiarize myself with some of those names, but I can say I am _interested_. _Committed_ requires more info.



 M&M knowledge is not needed.  It takes a lot of skill to build characters in M&M, but playing is easy, and I made the characters for you.  Well, I'll rephrase that--if you can play d20 and you've watched FMA, you can easily play this game.  Skills and feats work just like in d20, except there are also powers (like Alchemy).  I will take the time to explain your character to you in detail so you know how it works 

Some of the characters I picked are admittedly obscure.

I'll need a tad more interest to run this yet (I can probably manage with less than 6, but should be at least 4 players).

Here's a bit more details--

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!  If you have not watched the anime series to the end and don't want to be terribly spoiled at some of the events, DO NOT READ the following SBLOCK.  I repeat.  DO NOT READ the following SBLOCK

[SBLOCK=Details]It has been eight six years (timeline under consideration) since Ed vanished forever.  During that time, the world has been changing.  Roy Mustang is the new fuhrer, and he is trying to herald in a new era of peace, although the military's enemies from Bradley's time are many, and they have seen this new policy and the civil war that led to it as a sign of weakness, so one can never be sure when or if they may strike.  Alphonse Elric, a young man with a dream, longs to see his brother again, the brother who he knows deep within his soul has given up his life to save him, even though the memories have faded...

Continuity-wise, almost everything is exactly the same as from the series.  Two changes that you should all be aware of (well, I guess *technically* none of these characters except know this information except the obvious one, but I'm giving it out anyway because I'm nice:  Lust was sealed and stripped of her powers by Wrath using Al, but she was not killed.  Instead, he taunted her with turning her into a weak human like she wanted, and so now she still roams the land as a traveling alchemist.  Envy did *not* follow Ed into the gateway.  And that's basically it for changes!

I can explain who the characters are to help those who need a refresher--when you pick a character, you'll get a bio with secrets and personality stuff too:

Alphonse Elric--If you don't know who this is, leave now 

Rose Thomas--The girl with the pink and brown hair from Lior in the first episode.  She became the Holy Mother and lost then regained her voice

Clara/Psiren--The nurse/teacher/nun/phantom thief with power over water and cards.  She told Ed about Mugyar's red water thing in Xenotime.

Selim Bradley--Fuhrer Bradley's son.  Maimed by Archer and saved by Mustang.  In my game, his mother also died, so he was raised by the military.  Since nobody else could do the job well enough, like the puppy, he wound up under Hawkeye's purview.

Elysia Hughes--You probably saw 1000 baby pictures of her, at least until Maes Hughes was killed by Envy.  Now she's nearly 16, the same age as Ed was in the TV series.  

Lust--I just got done saying she wasn't dead.  She's also a PC.

[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

MINOR SPOILERS!
[sblock='Rystil Arden']Doesn't the movie take place two years after the end of the series?  Not that it really matters, but eight years is a long time.  Al would be 18-19 and Ed would be 23-24 and Clara would be thirtyish.  But I guess you know that.    Maybe I just can't picture it yet.

Are all those characters going to be PCs?  
What about Wrath?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Spoilers]As I said above, I've never seen the movie.  The movie is completely ignored.  Yes, this makes Al 18 and Clara is about 29 or 30.  I might also change the timing a bit to 6 or 7 years and just claim a bigger gap in the show and massaging the numbers, allowing Elysia to remain 15/16 while the other characters get to be a bit younger (Al could then be 16/17 and Clara could be in her late twenties)--actually, that seems a bit better, so that's probably what I'll do.  This just means that the time shift in the show was a bit longer, allowing Elysia to 8 in the episode where Sheska Sciezka (darn that's hard to spell!--the book girl) arrives to her birthday and she is listed as age 6.  All the characters mentioned there are possible PCs.  I can also do Fletcher Tringham (the younger of the two tree guys who were working with Mugyar in Xenotime.  The only one that is absolutely essential to keep is Al.  Rose is also strongly recommended.  The others I can take or leave.

I understand from my brother that Wrath is a "nice guy" in the movie who does altruistic things.  He's still out there in this game, and he's got the automail like at the end of the series, but I'm not going to be bound by that at all (though that doesn't mean I _won't_ either  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

This is sort of a spoiler but nothing you can't see by watching the clips on the FMA website, number four to be exact.  It will of course spoil the end of the series, but so will anything else that has to do with the movie.

[sblock]In one of the clips Al "transfers a part of his soul" into an animated suit of armor that is attacking him, making it help him. He says it "just comes naturaly to him." Now I figure that's a pretty bad ass power to have so... Can Al have it in the game?    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> This is sort of a spoiler but nothing you can't see by watching the clips on the FMA website, number four to be exact.  It will of course spoil the end of the series, but so will anything else that has to do with the movie.
> 
> [sblock]In one of the clips Al "transfers a part of his soul" into an animated suit of armor that is attacking him, making it help him. He says it "just comes naturaly to him." Now I figure that's a pretty bad ass power to have so... Can Al have it in the game?    [/sblock]



 DL--what a coincidence, he actually _already had that power_ when I built him 

No, seriously.  I'm going to post Al's character sheet for you when I get home (he's the only one whose whole sheet is available because he has no secrets--he legitimately is a heroic and naive guy who wants to do good, but when I showed it to my little brother, he was like "Whoah!!  He actually did that in the movie".  My reasoning was that his soul has developed an affinity during the time it spent in that state, so he has a link with them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

Hm, Shiezka as a playable character.... Hm, that would be interesting.  Not something I'd want to do but it would sure be funny to see someone else try.  

[sblock]While I'm not exactly comfortable with the idea of playing a protagonist from a show or movie(or book, or any other form of media) in an RPG, it might just be because I've never tried it.  It could be pretty cool to play Al, otherwise Fletcher or Wrath would be interesting too, though I guess wrath can't do alchemy anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=DL]Sciezka and Wrath are not PCs--Wrath, who cannot use alchemy, correct (though Lust now can), is a definite 'No' (as is Roy Mustang and most of the other military folks) and Sciezka I couldn't come up with a way to make her useful compared to the others (I mean yeah, she can memorise books, but that's best served as a sagelike NPC who you visit when you need her, I think).  Al is going to be a bit different from in the show, since of course his memory was rebooted and this time he was actually in a human body that grows up, so you wouldn't have to worry about getting it 'perfect'.  Fletcher is cool too.  I haven't written his sheet yet since my Face to Face group weren't particularly interested in him, but I definitely can do so [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2006)

[sblock]What?  I suppose they aren't interested in Clause either!     

So what kind of stuff has been happening for the last eight years?  What's Al been doing?  Clara, Rose, Winry, The Tringhams?  Is Black Hayate an officer yet?  

Hm, you know what would suck(for the characters), Hughes as the new Pride.  Well it would suck to have Hughes as a homunculus period, but I couldn't picture him as anything but Pride.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Spoilers]Funny you should mention Claus--she actually _is_ a backup character like Fletcher.  I just didn't mention her because my group told me she was probably too boring.  As I told my group, I guarantee that Elysia and Rose will be interesting, despite the fact that they never really did much in the shows (and hey--Rose has Knowledge: Theology!).  For what's been happening--each character has a different knowledge of what's going on, and one of the themes will be to keep everyone in the dark about what they don't know to build up suspense, hence my early comment about e-mails or PMs  

As for Maes Hughes as Pride--not going to say anything on that one.  However, at least one character knows for absolute certain whether or not this is true   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2006)

Hah, really? What other characters were you considering?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hah, really? What other characters were you considering?



 That's it.  Fletcher and Claus are actually the only two.  I gave Winry and Sciezka some consideration but rejected them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's a character sheet for Al's game-stats, as an example.  A lot of this should look familiar (ability scores, skills, and saves except Toughness (Toughness saves are similar to Hit Points--I'll explain them later)  Some of the feats are likely familiar too.  The powers listed there are basically his alchemy, his attack with weapons he transmutes, and then the armour thing mentioned above.  Al is quite possibly the simplest character to play--think of things that Ed did in the show (or Al, the few times he did transmutations), and Al can probably do something like that too.  For more exotic effects that didn't come up often, he may have to use Extra Effort or a Hero Point (Extra Effort lets you use your power for something a bit different than usual, or to take an extra action, but the price is that you become fatigued.  Hero points are earned for fun RPing and complications, and they let you do cool things as well).  Basically, you would normally just say what you were doing, and if it was something nonstandard, I would tell you if it would take Extra Effort or a HP.  I tried to get all the characters the abilities they used often without needing Extra Effort (for instance--Psiren has all the abilities necessary to reproduce in game terms the scene where Ed grabs her and they fall, and she then distracts him with his inappropriate hand placement and shoots out cards that pin him to the ground).

[SBLOCK=Al]Alphonse Elric (150)

Abilities (22)

Str 14
Dex 16
Con 18
Int 18
Wis 8
Cha 14

Combat (36)

Attack +10 (20 points)
Defense +12 (16 points)

Saves (19)
Fort +10 (6 pts)
Ref +9 (6 pts)
Will +8 (9 pts)
Toughness +8

Skills (8)

Acrobatics +13 (10 ranks)
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks)
Knowledge (Alchemy) +15 (12 ranks)
Notice +5 (6 ranks)
Search +6 (2 ranks)
Stealth +5 (2 ranks)

Feats (15)
Accurate Attack
Alchemical Ritualist
All-Out Attack
Dodge Focusx4
Defensive Attack
Defensive Roll x4
Evasion
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge  


Powers (50)

Alchemy 8 (Transform 5per with Touch, Full-Round, and Limited (Equivalent Exchange) flaws and Continuous extra) (24 pts)
	Alternate: Complex Transmutation Circle (takes longer, gain more ranks in Alchemy) (1 pt)
	Alternate: 'Slap' Alchemy--Metal and Stone 8 (Transform 3per with Touch and Limited (Equivalent Exchange) flaws and Move Action (Circle completed by clapping hands together) and Continuous extras) (1 pt)
	Alternate: 'Slap' Alchemical Attack I (Blast 10, Area, Standard Action (Circle completed by clapping hands together), Limited (Equivalent Exchange) Shapeable, Indirect) (1 pt)
	Alternate: 'Slap' Alchemical Attack II (Blast 10, Autofire, Standard Action (Circle completed by clapping hands together), Limited (Equivalent Exchange), Indirect) (1 pt) 
	Alternate: 'Slap' Stone Blockade (Deflect 10, All Ranged Attacks, any target nearby, Limited (Equivalent Exchange), Standard Action (Circle completed by clapping hands together)) (1 pt)

Strike 8 (Transmuted Weapons--requires Move Action to Conjure) (6)

 Soul Link--Metal Armour: Summon Minion 5 (Progression 3, Mental Link, Sacrifice) (15 pts) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow those are some nice ability scores.  Makes me wonder what Ed's would be.  Alot lower charisma I guess, but maybe higher wisdom, and of course he'd be small sized.  

[sblock]So How does he do alchemy, it says something about clapping his hands together, did you make him similar to Al in the movie with the trasmutation circle gloves?  Also, I don't get anything about the powers section.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

If you think _Al_ has high stats, you should see some of the others (though he does have a fairly respectable number of points spent on stats (Lust, for instance, has 14 20 20 16 16 20).  Al has 8 Wisdom and a total of -1 Sense Motive, which seems about right.  In fact, to give an example of a Complication that gains Hero Points, Al has the Complication 'Naive'.  I know that in-game, even if you fail a Sense Motive check, nothing stops someone from acting suspicious, so Al has the Naive complication--since he always thinks the best of people and wants to believe them (demonstrated many a time in the show, for instance with Psiren).  This means that by being naive, Al can earn extra hero points! 

[SBLOCK]Remember, I've not seen the movie.  In the game, though he's forgotten his time with Ed, this Al _does_ remember his time at the gate, and so he has 'Slap' Alchemy like Ed did.  He can complete the circle by clapping his hands together, though he does have a metal bracer that assists here and can be transmuted into a metal weapon like Ed's bladehand from the show, etc.  

Here's the skinny on the powers:

All Alchemists in the game have the 'Alchemy' power.  It's the typical transmutation circle business, and it takes a full round, like summoning a monster, and can be interrupted.  Alternately (this is listed under Alternate: Complex Transmutation Circle), he can draw a slighty more complex array and larger array and take more time to perform a bigger transmutation.  Also, the Alchemical Ritualist feat lets him research and build those huge complex arrays (like the Sealing the Homunculus array), taking a very long time but performing unique effects.  

Now, onto Al's special stuff:  'Slap' Alchemy: Metal and Stone lets him do metal and stone-based transmutations very quickly (only a Move action!).  He also has a few other alternates listed for special attacks using Alchemy.  Attack I lets him attack all enemies in an array as a standard action (this could be a big crushing fist, a stone explosion, etc).  Attack II is a single-target attack that shoots out a lot of little things, like the time Izumi shot out all those stone shards at Armstrong.  Stone Blockade is a standard action that lets him block enemy melee attacks against himself or ranged attacks against any nearby ally for the next round by putting up walls of stone.

Strike 8 is very simple--this is his attack.  When Ed charges forward with his sword-arm, or wields a transmuted spear, this is what you use to represent any of those things.  And Al is one of the few characters who is skilled at fighting with just about anything he can get his hands on.

Soul-Link--Metal Armour is that thing we talked about before.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeash, so why such huge ability scores?

I haven't seen the movie either, but I've watched the trailer, shows pretty much everything I just mentioned.  You can see it at www.fullmetalalchemist.com.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeash, so why such huge ability scores?
> 
> I haven't seen the movie either, but I've watched the trailer, shows pretty much everything I just mentioned.  You can see it at www.fullmetalalchemist.com.



 Lust has 'Ineluctable Memories', which gives her ability boosts.  In general, characters often have fairly high scores in M&M unless they are trying to min/max their character's powers or feats ruthlessly.  They are heroic characters, after all, right?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2006)

Right, but so are adventurers in D&D.  People(myself included) often forget that adventurers are already supposed to be more powerful than normal people.  Still I guess a guy whose trained for years with a sword still isn't a match for Superman.  Though they might be able to beat some weakling superhero like.... um... one of my weak City of Heroes characters...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Right, but so are adventurers in D&D.  People(myself included) often forget that adventurers are already supposed to be more powerful than normal people.  Still I guess a guy whose trained for years with a sword still isn't a match for Superman.  Though they might be able to beat some weakling superhero like.... um... one of my weak City of Heroes characters...



 Right, though a 10 stat is average, so a 25 PB character with 12 in all stats and one 13 is barely above average.  The Superman-esque default character ib M&M has 34 Str and Con (though he has a power to make his strength more for lifting things) and 12 Dex and Wis, 10 Int, 13 Cha.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2006)

With that dex he's not really superman as much as a less ugly version of The Thing.    It looks like there aren't really any classes, how does that work?  Also, what are all those numbers in parentheses?  I understand the skill ranks but other than that I'm confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> With that dex he's not really superman as much as a less ugly version of The Thing.    It looks like there aren't really any classes, how does that work?  Also, what are all those numbers in parentheses?  I understand the skill ranks but other than that I'm confused.



 Numbers are for points spent, like with point-buy for stats, except with everything.  That's why I said you might have low stats if you needed to pay a lot for other aspects of the characters.

As to the sample Superman, he _does_ have Flight and Super-speed.  They have a 'Thing' type guy too, with 34 Str 38 Con, and lots of 10s.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Well I guess I'd be insterested in playing Al, though if someone comes along who really wants to play him I might play someone else.  I wonder how many other people will actualy want to play, so far it seems like only one other person is interested.    I wonder what the problem is.

So are you playing something like this tabletop too?  How's it going?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well I guess I'd be insterested in playing Al, though if someone comes along who really wants to play him I might play someone else.  I wonder how many other people will actualy want to play, so far it seems like only one other person is interested.    I wonder what the problem is.
> 
> So are you playing something like this tabletop too?  How's it going?



 Well, the thing you have to understand about my face to face group is that I don't have one up here in Cambridge--the gamers at MIT just don't do d20 (they LARP and join the Assassin's Guild--yes, we have one).  So I only get to play with my Face to Face group once every few months or so.  As such, I haven't gotten a chance to actually run this yet.  They haven't even picked characters 

As to the interest level--yeah, it looks like it is only you and stonegod so far.  If we don't have more interest, I probably won't put up a recruiting thread, I guess.  Too bad


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

So that's why MIT is so prestigious, I wondered...

Some people are just looking for any game and lock on to the word recruiting, so it couldn't hurt to make one.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2006)

The movie rocked, definatly setup for another. 

this sounds really awesome, I loved FMA and just picked up M&M so appeal on both sides.

If this goes forward I'd like to try my hand at Eylsia, would definatly be interesting. A bit surprised on not seeing Russel and Fletcher on the character list. 

-raylis


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> The movie rocked, definatly setup for another.
> 
> this sounds really awesome, I loved FMA and just picked up M&M so appeal on both sides.
> 
> ...



 As I mentioned above, the movie is assumed not to have happened at all in the timeline of this game, and nothing in the movie is necessarily true (in fact, two small things were changed from the TV series, even).  As mentioned in the first post, Fletcher is also available as a character--I just haven't statted him up yet because my Face to Face group weren't as interested in him.  He still has all his good old olant alchemy tricks.

A note on Elysia--how familiar are you with the M&M ruleset?  I ask this because while most of the characters (probably 100% of them except Elysia) are easily playable with 0 knowledge of the rules, Elysia is the trickiest to play (though she's totally awesome and very rewarding as well).  Since you have the rules, if you are conversant in them, you may be a good choice to play Elysia all around, so that could work nicely   I can post the 'public' version of Elysia, but it is not as inspiring as the full character.  This is because some of her stuff (like everyone except Al) is secret


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2006)

I recieved my copy a few days ago and everything has been making sense. (played Silver Age Sentinels before, M&M is _much_ easier   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Cool--Elysia is a bit unusual in that she has a fairly-involved ability (it isn't on her public sheet though) that she can use as a Move Action (luckily, I didn't make it a free action or you'd be tempted to do it every round just for kicks!)  Here's public Elysia--notice she's only got 54 of her points public, but she's still kick-ass with daggers, just like daddy 

[SBLOCK=Elysia]Elysia Hughes (54)

Abilities (12)

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 14
Wis 14
Cha 14

Combat (0)

Attack +10
Defense +10

Saves (12)

Fort +2 (2 points)
Ref +2 (2 points)
Will +10 (8 points)
Toughness +0

Skills (13)
Acrobatics +5 (5 ranks)
Bluff +6 (4 ranks)
Investigate +10 (8 ranks)
Notice +7 (5 ranks)
Search +10 (8 ranks)
Sleight of Hand +12 (12 ranks)
Stealth +5 (5 ranks)
Survival +7 (5 ranks)


Feats (17)
Accurate Attack
Acrobatic Bluff
All-Out Attack
Attack Specialisation Daggers x5
Evasionx2
Hide in Plain Sight
Improved Critical (Daggers) x3
Defensive Attack
Precise Shot
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2006)

ooh. Just that little tidbit is shiny. If/when this gets going _definatly_ want to play Elysia.

Just for kicks powers are fun, had a super hero type who could create soap bubbles-that was fun. _Especially_ during the villanous monologue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> ooh. Just that little tidbit is shiny. If/when this gets going _definatly_ want to play Elysia.
> 
> Just for kicks powers are fun, had a super hero type who could create soap bubbles-that was fun. _Especially_ during the villanous monologue.



 That sounds like it could have been pretty funny 

Yeah, Elysia is one of two characters who have no alchemy (Selim is the other one), and since she and Rose have the fewest points in their public character sheets, I have taken to promising that they are indeed both awesome characters.  This has worked with my Face to Face group for Elysia, as everyone wanted to play her as at least one of their top three.  If I wind up playing this and you join in and Elysia seems a bit daunting, I can help you out a bit with some ideas for standard things to do


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmmm...if stonegod comes back again and one more person shows interest, I'm going to put up a recruiting thread.  I have room for 6 , but we really need four (Al, Rose, and then two members of the set {Elysia, Lust, Clara, Selim}


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alphonse Elric--If you don't know who this is, leave now



I would post an interest..._mmmm, more Rystil goodness_...but the quoted bit discouraged me!  

Nah, only kidding, just dropping by to say I'd seen the thread...though I really would be a complete FMA newbie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I would post an interest..._mmmm, more Rystil goodness_...but the quoted bit discouraged me!
> 
> Nah, only kidding, just dropping by to say I'd seen the thread...though I really would be a complete FMA newbie.



 Yeah--I must say, I have two little brothers, the one I always mention when I say "my little brother has X book" and then another one who is a curmudgeon who hates all fantasy, and even _he_ likes FMA.  I used to think anime was stupid after seeing some bad ones, but FMA is awesome.  Playing this game would ruin the entire series for you   However, if you go watch the shows really fast, at the rate we're going, you could be done before it starts (NOTE: Rystil does not condone watching the illegal subtitled version.  In fact, he actually prefers the English dubs over the subs because the translation of the text has much more interesting and better nuance, at least for the one episode the crazy 'subtitles are the one true way' fans made him watch  )

Anyway, Alphonse Elric is one of the two main characters of the show, so if you didn't know his name, it means you haven't watched even a single episode.  Some of the others, on the other hand, are more obscure (though Rose, although not a super-main character, does appear in Episode 1)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Another thing that's great about FMA is it's huge cast of interesting recuring characters.  Who would have thought that Ross and Bloch would actually _do anything_ and then they actually did so much.  Also, there are practically zero continuity errors and inconsistancies.  Oh yeah, and it's got a great soundtrack.  Er, but now I'm just gushing.

There is _one_ episode that doesn't have Ed or Al in it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Another thing that's great about FMA is it's huge cast of interesting recuring characters.  Who would have thought that Ross and Bloch would actually _do anything_ and then they actually did so much.  Also, there are practically zero continuity errors and inconsistancies.  Oh yeah, and it's got a great soundtrack.  Er, but now I'm just gushing.
> 
> There is _one_ episode that doesn't have Ed or Al in it.



 That was a hilarious episode--"Flame Alchemist, with an introduction by Riza Hawkeye instead of Alphonse Elric"


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Another thing that's great about FMA is it's huge cast of interesting recuring characters.  Who would have thought that Ross and Bloch would actually _do anything_ and then they actually did so much.  Also, there are practically zero continuity errors and inconsistancies.  Oh yeah, and it's got a great soundtrack.  Er, but now I'm just gushing.
> 
> There is _one_ episode that doesn't have Ed or Al in it.




And that episode had a different opening narration then every other episode (Flame Alchemist, Fighting Lieutenant, Mystery of the 13th Warehouse).

FMA is one of the best English dubbed Animes I've seen, Vic does such an awesome job as Ed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> And that episode had a different opening theme then every other episode (Flame Alchemist, Fighting Lieutenant, Mystery of the 13th Warehouse).
> 
> FMA is one of the best English dubbed Animes I've seen, Vic does such an awesome job as Ed



 I also didn't realise that he also likes to work with music until I encountered the English (rather than Russian) version of the Brother song, wherein he is singing the English lyrics.  He isn't great, but he's not bad.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

I've heard of that translation, but I've never heard it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I've heard of that translation, but I've never heard it.



 Try here.  You want Bratja(anglais), in the panel on the right, though that link should pop it open to that one right away if I did it right.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Ahg, cool they have Dante's creepy theme song that they always play really quiet so you can't really tell if you just heard some woman moaning.  

Another reason you should watch FMA, unleashed, or at least feel bad that you haven't   is that the kids are actually played by kids, and kids that are really good actors.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ahg, cool they have Dante's creepy theme song that they always play really quiet so you can't really tell if you just heard some woman moaning.
> 
> Another reason you should watch FMA, unleashed, or at least feel bad that you haven't   is that the kids are actually played by kids, and kids that are really good actors.



 Well, Vic is no kid.  Al is done by a kid though.  In Japan, they just used girls.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, well good point, but Ed is supposed to be becoming a man in the series, so... that's my excuse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, well good point, but Ed is supposed to be becoming a man in the series, so... that's my excuse.



 Works for me.  Hmm...I wonder if anyone else will be interested in this?  I guess we have you and Raylis for sure and maybe stonegod, so far.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In Japan, they just used girls.




I've seen a lot more american cartoons use women for young (10-12yr old) boys in recent years.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

My dad really likes making fun of the second opening theme song.  "Ratty satty roo!"

Oh, Raylis, I don't know if you figured this already but Kyran is partly based on Ed... and Vash, and Red Mage.  And no, I don't know if you were expecting it but no _not_ the spanish inquisition.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot more american cartoons use women for young (10-12yr old) boys in recent years.



 That's true--even the Simpsons has been doing that with Bart for years.  Anyways, I'll leave this thread up for another week or two to see if we build up enough inertia to make an actual recruiting thread.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 1, 2006)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Another reason you should watch FMA, unleashed, or at least feel bad that you haven't   is that the kids are actually played by kids, and kids that are really good actors.



Well considering I've never really watched anime in any form...apart from a few things on a single weekend a long time ago...I won't feel _too_ bad.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 1, 2006)

*crosses fingers*

ack! sorry, double post


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe you should make a post in the sticky thread by jdv1.  People aren't going to be interested in playing if they don't see the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Maybe you should make a post in the sticky thread by jdv1.  People aren't going to be interested in playing if they don't see the game.



 I'm not recruiting yet--I can't use that thread


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 2, 2006)

So... what are you doing then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So... what are you doing then?



 Looking for interest to see if I should start a recruiting thread   Besides, nobody probably reads that thread--it's Stickied.  That's a sure way to make sure nobody reads it


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 2, 2006)

Well you did find some interest right?

Damn you post fast.  It doesn't even say I edited my post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> ....Ok....



 I don't know--do you read it?  I've never read it before


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 2, 2006)

I do read it every once in a while but I'm more confused as to what the difference between a thread asking if people are interested in playing a game and a thread asking people if they want to play a game is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I do read it every once in a while but I'm more confused as to what the difference between a thread asking if people are interested in playing a game and a thread aaking people if they want to play a game is.



 Ah--this is a fairly normal MO here on ENWorld, though.  I typically put up a probing for interest thread and then an actual recruiting thread if there's interest.  Others do too (you can see this also with, for instance, the Tome of Battle game thread someone put up and then when they saw interest, they made a recruiting thread for the actual game).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll take your word on it.  So not enough interest yet then?  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'll take your word on it.  So not enough interest yet then?  :\



 We've got you and Raylis, and maybe stonegod if he comes back.  At this rate, if we don't get more, I'll just not be able to run it, and I'll go back to the drawing board


----------



## Raylis (Oct 2, 2006)

so we have potentially three, we need what, another person to make this a go?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> so we have potentially three, we need what, another person to make this a go?



 Well, the good news is that we have a lot of views--the bad news is, these viewing folks seem to be leaving without posting interest.

I want at least four people who are interested before I start recruiting, so we have at least two (stonegod hasn't gotten back yet after the one post at first).  If stonegod chimes in again and one more person appears, we could be good to recruit


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I've started watching the series, but I have a fair way to go before I reach the end...looks interesting though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I've started watching the series, but I have a fair way to go before I reach the end...looks interesting though.



 Yup, it's a fun series--it's possible to knock them all out in a day if you're very dedicated


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, it would be possible, but my biggest problem is actually getting the episodes in the first place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, it would be possible, but my biggest problem is actually getting the episodes in the first place.



 Ah--at least that means you're getting them legally, then


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

Back! Been on travel, and keeping up with my other threads, so apologies.

Sounds like it could be fun, though I'm not sure I could do justice to the main character I'm interested in (Lust). Al would be fun too, but might already be taken.

So, you have officially +1 from me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Back! Been on travel, and keeping up with my other threads, so apologies.
> 
> Sounds like it could be fun, though I'm not sure I could do justice to the main character I'm interested in (Lust). Al would be fun too, but might already be taken.
> 
> So, you have officially +1 from me.



 Ah, Lust.  She's an interesting character, one of my favourites from the show, and hard to do justice to, I admit.  I have roleplaying notes, complications (for earning extra hero points through good RP), and motivations to start up (for every character), but ultimately it is just a recipe, and the player's concept is what will bring the character to life.  We don't have any players with 'dibs' yet, since I'm not recruiting.  I have heard interest in Al and Elysia, but that doesn't mean that they are taken.  We'll see


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2006)

If you really want to play Al I won't fight for him, though I might get all anal about the way you play him.  I was interested in playing Fletcher as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

Well--that's three.  Perhaps if we wait long enough, we'll have unleashed for four   Four in an interest thread is not promising, as I had something like 20 last time (though this is admittedly more niche), but maybe I'd manage to pick up six in recruiting.  Hmm, if we have Al, Lust, and Elysia (hypothetically), if we picked up Rose and either Clara or Selim (or maybe Fletcher), it could be good to go.  I have to say about Rose--like Elysia, she doesn't really do much in the show, but she may well be the coolest character to RP and play (Elysia might be great fun too--but Elysia has the leftover appeal from her dad, so she seems to get players without me saying this as much).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, stonegod--here's the public info for Lust--she has 126 of her 150 points, so she's mostly complete.  

[SBLOCK=Lust]Lust (126)

Abilities (34)

Str 14
Dex 20
Con 20
Int 16
Wis 16
Cha 20

Combat (0)

Attack +10/+0
Defense +5

Saves (16)
Fort +7 (2 pts)
Ref +12 (7 pts)
Will +10 (7 pts)
Toughness +5

Skills (24)

Acrobatics +17 (12 ranks)
Bluff +20/+8 (3 ranks)
Diplomacy +18/+6 (2 ranks)
Disguise +12 (7 ranks)
Escape Artist +10 (5 ranks)
Gather Information +10 (5 ranks)
Intimidate +20 (15 ranks)
Knowledge (Alchemy) +15 (12 ranks)
Notice +15 (12 ranks)
Search +9 (6 ranks)
Sense Motive +5 (2 ranks)
Stealth +20 (15 ranks)

Feats (24)
Accurate Attack
Alchemical Ritualist
All-Out Attack
Attack Specialisation Unarmedx5
Attractivex3
Distract
Dodge Focus x5
Defensive Attack
Evasionx1
Fascinate (Bluff)
Improved Criticalx1 (Unarmed)
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge  

Powers (28)

Alchemy 5 (Transform 5per with Touch, Full-Round, and Limited (Equivalent Exchange) flaws and Continuous extra) (15 pts)
	Alternate: Complex Transmutation Circle (takes longer, gain more ranks in Alchemy) (1 pt)

Ineluctable Memories--Enhanced Str +2, Enhanced Dex +2, Enhanced Con +2, Enhanced Int +2, Enhanced Wis +2, Enhanced Cha +2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well--that's three.  Perhaps if we wait long enough, we'll have unleashed for four



Yep, could be a while.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2006)

What does "Ineluctable Memories" mean?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What does "Ineluctable Memories" mean?



 Inescapable, unavoidable memories--memories that won't go away, that won't fade away...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, could be a while.



 Yup.  But still, even if you watch at a rate of one episode a day, we've had longer waits.  Twin Infinities took a while to get off the ground into the separate games, and particularly Diplomatic Immunity and Viridian Plague both had substantial pauses.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I'm hoping it'll be a little faster than that...has been so far, but I won't make any promises.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, I'm hoping it'll be a little faster than that...has been so far, but I won't make any promises.



 No worries--I'll admit I was much slower.  I watched the premieres of all the dubbed episodes, which means that I saw them at best once a week (there was a brief pause when they were getting the final seasons), so it took me like two years.  So just remember to be faster than that


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2006)

I did too, but they still came out faster than the DVDs, so I don't see the problem.  Is the last DVD even out yet?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I did too, but they still came out faster than the DVDs, so I don't see the problem.  Is the last DVD even out yet?



Yup, saw it in the store today (was looking for something else).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm...500 views and only three people so far.  Hopefully more will flock to our banner soon


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay, I started work on Fletcher but stalled for a bit.  I might finish him some time soon, but hopefully we won't need him anyway.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 10, 2006)

is the game a go, then?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been reading the FMA manga, you can see what parts the episodes of the show are based on, but ofter things happen in a different order and in different ways.  

Some of the things that were particularly interesting is that Ed isn't Mustang's subordinate as far as I can tell, and Ed is equivelent to Major even though he doesn't technically have a rank.  Also, so far Juliet Douglas and Lyra haven't appeared so far, and Izumi has just shown up.  She also doesn't beat the crap out of them as much as in the show.

[sblock='This is also sort of interesting but spoils an entire issue so if you care avoid it.']The episode where Ed, Al, and Nina deliver baby Elicia Hughes is based on a part of the manga that takes place when they've already gone to Rush Valley, it seems.  Paninya (who has two normal arms) is a pickpocket that steals Ed's watch while he is being mobbed my curious auto-mail mechanics trying to examine Winry's work.  He and Al get into a chase with her that allows her to show off the blade in her right leg and the explosive thingie in her left.  Then Winry catches her and tells her she'll let her go if she takes them to meet her automail mechanic.  So Dominic the grumpy mechanic lives way up in the mountains with his son and daughter-in-law, who's pregnant, and when she goes into labor early Dominic goes to get the doctor while everyone runs around just like in the show.  Finally Winry manages to get everyone to calm down sort of and uses what she remembers from her parents medical books to deliver the baby.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I've been reading the FMA manga, you can see what parts the episodes of the show are based on, but ofter things happen in a different order and in different ways.
> 
> Some of the things that were particularly interesting is that Ed isn't Mustang's subordinate as far as I can tell, and Ed is equivelent to Major even though he doesn't technically have a rank.  Also, so far Juliet Douglas and Lyra haven't appeared so far, and Izumi has just shown up.  She also doesn't beat the crap out of them as much as in the show.
> 
> [sblock='This is also sort of interesting but spoils an entire issue so if you care avoid it.']The episode where Ed, Al, and Nina deliver baby Elicia Hughes is based on a part of the manga that takes place when they've already gone to Rush Valley, it seems.  Paninya (who has two normal arms) is a pickpocket that steals Ed's watch while he is being mobbed my curious auto-mail mechanics trying to examine Winry's work.  He and Al get into a chase with her that allows her to show off the blade in her right leg and the explosive thingie in her left.  Then Winry catches her and tells her she'll let her go if she takes them to meet her automail mechanic.  So Dominic the grumpy mechanic lives way up in the mountains with his son and daughter-in-law, who's pregnant, and when she goes into labor early Dominic goes to get the doctor while everyone runs around just like in the show.  Finally Winry manages to get everyone to calm down sort of and uses what she remembers from her parents medical books to deliver the baby.[/sblock]



 They have a different Sloth who is a man I have heard.  Also Wrath is named Pride and other things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> is the game a go, then?



 Not necessarily--still waiting for more interest before I start recruiting in earnest.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

Up to the start of season 2, so pretty much halfway there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Up to the start of season 2, so pretty much halfway there.



 Does Season 2 start at Ep 26 or 13, I forget?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, to avoid confusion, I'm up to Episode 26. 

Edit: Which is apparently the start of Season 3.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, to avoid confusion, I'm up to Episode 26.



 Ah yes--I believe that some shows come in seasons of 13 (and indeed there are 4 different openings for FMA in the Japanese, I hear--one per season).  26 is also the one where I had to stop watching for a year while Adult Swim got the last 24 episodes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmm...maybe people are driven away by the fact that there are three pages of posts to read?  Still, it doesn't look good for getting six people in the recruitment thread.  I might start that next week or so once this hits a hot topic.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

It's probably as you said earlier, more of a niche thing...the fact there are premade characters may also push some people away.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It's probably as you said earlier, more of a niche thing...the fact there are premade characters may also push some people away.



 Could be the niche--though I thought Fullmetal Alchemist was fairly popular.  Maybe its the intersection between FMA and Mutants and Masterminds, though I swear you don't need any Mutants and Masterminds knowhow to play this game (unless you play Elysia).  Maybe I should advertise the true recruiting thread without including M&M in the title?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

Even if FMA is fairly popular in general, it may not have a large following in the people who visit ENWorld looking to play PbP. As for not including M&M in the recruiting title, I can't say one way or the other...I mean lots of people come here to play characters or ideas they've envisioned and want to try out, and this game just doesn't give them that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Even if FMA is fairly popular in general, it may not have a large following in the people who visit ENWorld looking to play PbP. As for not including M&M in the recruiting title, I can't say one way or the other...I mean lots of people come here to play characters or ideas they've envisioned and want to try out, and this game just doesn't give them that.



 I guess that's true.  Ah well, if this falls through, there's always the old drawing board.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

There is that and knowing you, you probably have more ideas you can readily use.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There is that and knowing you, you probably have more ideas you can readily use.



 Maybe.  I wanted to run this one, though--won't have a chance for a while FtF, as we're playing Shackled City.  At least I get to play, though!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

Well if you're happy with four, you can, as I'll play, and you can start whenever you like if you don't want me to finish the series first.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2006)

No no, just watch faster!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

If only I could...


----------



## Raylis (Oct 12, 2006)

Just out of curiosity are you watching it dubbed or subbed? 

if watching the dubbed version you need to watch at least one japense to hear them say Ed's name, it's so freaking awesome   

Ed-o!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity are you watching it dubbed or subbed?
> 
> if watching the dubbed version you need to watch at least one japense to hear them say Ed's name, it's so freaking awesome
> 
> Ed-o!



 On the other hand, you lose a lot of nuance watching the subs because the sub translation is too literal.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2006)

Watch both for the best clarity!  Besides, it's funny hearing japanese women pretending to be kids yelling "Bye bye."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On the other hand, you lose a lot of nuance watching the subs because the sub translation is too literal.




True, having seen both I prefer the subbed (english) much to the charigin of some of my friends. There are some details you miss when you try to read the subtitle and watch everything at the same time.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity are you watching it dubbed or subbed?



Dubbed.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2006)

I just finished watching "Theory of Avarice", which mean my least favorite episode in the series "Reunion of the Fallen" is next.  Oddly, they actually showed that episode today on Adult Swim, I won't say anything specific for your sake, unleashed, but damn that episode it disturbing, almost sickening if I wasn't so damn desensitized.  "Theory of Avarice" is pretty disturbing as well, but not in quite the same way.  I'd just like to restate how extremely glad I am that the voice actors in the show are so damn great.

Also, I was just thinking, I really hate Envy.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

Feel free to post your thoughts, just put it in an SBLOCK...I never read SBLOCKs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I just finished watching "Theory of Avarice", which mean my least favorite episode in the series "Reunion of the Fallen" is next.  Oddly, they actually showed that episode today on Adult Swim, I won't say anything specific for your sake, unleashed, but damn that episode it disturbing, almost sickening if I wasn't so damn desensitized.  "Theory of Avarice" is pretty disturbing as well, but not in quite the same way.  I'd just like to restate how extremely glad I am that the voice actors in the show are so damn great.
> 
> Also, I was just thinking, I really hate Envy.



 Well, hating Envy helps, though hating Envy is probably most useful for Raylis, assuming he plays Elysia.

I wasn't really disturbed by Reunion of the Fallen or Theory of Avarice.  Moreso Words of Farewell for me.  The one unleashed just got finished watching, I guess


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

I would call that one shocking, and depressing, but not so much disturbing.  I found the plot and imagery of Reunion of the Fallen to be really creepy, shocking, and depressing, and Theory of Avarice is really violent.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, hating Envy helps, though hating Envy is probably most useful for Raylis, assuming he plays Elysia.




I personally despise Envy, especially after Words of Farewell. But the character I really despise was Shou Tucker-Night of the Chimera's Cry was the first episode I saw

I loved Theory of Avarice, it's one of my favorite episodes. Greed rocks. 

Reunion of the Fallen creeped me out the first time I watched it, but didn't bother me the second time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

Okay, well we went hot topic, so this weekend, maybe soon, I'm going to post an actual recruiting thread.  And I'll put a link in this thread when I do!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

Go here!


----------

